# It shows "limited connectivity" but does not have internet access



## elva2467 (Apr 29, 2010)

hi john 
I have the same problem with my PC ( toshiba running vista)
It shows "limited connectivity" "this computer is connected to /// but does not have access to the internet."

I tried to renew my IP address - no operation can be performed while it has its media disconnected

I tried to repair the TCP/IP - resetting echo request, failed. Access is denied. There's no user specified settings to be reset (for the second and third command)

could you help me?
thx


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Although you're having the same issue, a Thread has been created for you. You will get assistance here.


----------



## elva2467 (Apr 29, 2010)

2xgrump said:


> Although you're having the same issue, a Thread has been created for you. You will get assistance here.




thx


----------



## elva2467 (Apr 29, 2010)

no one?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Is this a wired or wireless issue?

Please provide an ipconfig /all. Click on Start => in Quick search type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## elva2467 (Apr 29, 2010)

2xgrump said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this a wired or wireless issue?
> 
> Please provide an ipconfig /all. Click on Start => in Quick search type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


wireless
it works fine when i use a cable


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : littlefish-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9281 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-63-51-49-70
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::29e6:6b4f:c341:3be4%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : April-30-10 3:50:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : May-07-10 3:50:43 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318775651
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-78-28-40-00-1E-68-E9-37-C9

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Etherne
t Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-E9-37-C9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d9d9:d73f:86fb:ab42%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.106(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : April-30-10 3:50:24 PM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : May-07-10 3:50:24 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-78-28-40-00-1E-68-E9-37-C9

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{23489975-5A26-4EE1-AE71-59BE16F8E
0CF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Disable any Security/Firewall Software that you have installed in your computer.

Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.


----------



## elva2467 (Apr 29, 2010)

2xgrump said:


> Disable any Security/Firewall Software that you have installed in your computer.
> 
> Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
> Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.




I tried it thousand times.........


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Uninstall/Reinstall your network adapter from Device Manager. Please install the latest driver for your network adapter from this link.

Please post update.


----------

